# If opening morning EVER gets this bad I quit.



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now THAT looks like fun......yeah I know but as a kid we grew up in bateau's and racing them through bayous that narrow where two boats side by side was as wide as you could get and racing through a winding bayou side by side doing 25-30 mph is just flat out fun.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Holy crap! What fun is that?


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Once you make it out of the first ditch its really not that bad. People are wayyyy more spaced out in timber holes than they are here in Utah marsh.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

You'll never find me in a situation like that on purpose. Not worth it.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

That was filmed at FB last year....i was the boat with the 3500 hp outboard!!! I was hoping somebody had video of me as i climbed over the hull of that **** budmuddy.....


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Opening day? Hell that's just any Saturday in Utah's public marshes.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wouldn't be a good time to get behind a longtail.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I used to go to that area of Arkansas a couple of times a year, some of those guys are so crazy they actually hire hole runners to hold their spot down. I've seen guys in full camo and waders on jet skis hauling butt through the marsh. All just to kill 3-4 mallards. 

The craziest part is a lot of those guys are going to the same hole, I've seen 20+ boats pulled up to the same timber hole. I blame duck dynasty.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

That is how the opener of the Pheasant hunt was on the south end of Utah County, AND THAT IS NO LIE!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Call me a masochist, but that looks like a riot I would love to be in the middle of--once.


----------

